# One Word Archie: Slack!



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie - you really need to learn how to relax a little bit more 1st thing in the morning


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ohhh I love Archie so much. He does remind me of Nacho. I L.O.V.E his white paws! Archie is definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG👀 
How cute is Archie, 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee I think that is the favourite boy cockapoo look  I know when Vincent wants to have a good snooze he rolls on his back and his legs flop down!
So cute


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this photo of Archie - makes me feel tired just looking at him


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ohhh I love Archie so much. He does remind me of Nacho. I L.O.V.E his white paws! Archie is definitely one of my favourites!


Archie and Nacho are very similar in colour and in character ... maybe brothers from different mothers


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> heehee I think that is the favourite boy cockapoo look  I know when Vincent wants to have a good snooze he rolls on his back and his legs flop down!
> So cute


It's a shame I don't have video functions on my phone as he was actually snoring as well ... all he needed was a copy of the Racing Post and the male stereotype would have been complete


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Love this photo of Archie - makes me feel tired just looking at him


and me ... I could have quite happily stayed in bed all warm and cosy with him this morning


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Archie is so cute!! Gotta love the cockapoo life!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Archie, if only I were you, snoozing away on that bed!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can I have a little extra sleep too!!!
Archie looks so comfy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How relaxed and chilled does Archie look. I see you let him on your bed 

I can't say no to a relaxed dog on my bed either


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaw! Lovely Archie! He looks so chilled out!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely cuddly teddy bear pic!


----------

